# Spa Lavish Facial Scrub



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi guys! I want to order a bottle of Spa Lavish Facial Scrub for Arty but I don't know where to order it from. I went to their website but there was no price listed. So I called them but they said they only sell to groomers/pet stores. I also looked on revivalanimal, petedge, and cherrybrook but didn't find anything. Maybe I'm typing in the wrong search words? If you know where to order some, please let me know. Also, if it's not too much trouble, could you let me know the prices too (if you have ordered from there). Any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure there are more places to order but here's one.
http://www.petdiscounters.com/search=%22sp...CFQsaHgod2GoVrw


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You can purchase it from one of our Spoiled Maltese members, at 

LuvMyFurbaby.com: Spa Lavish Facial Scrub

or at 

TickledPinkBoutique: Spa Lavish Facial Scrub


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
Petedge has it SPA fresh facial scrub 8 oz TC26008 $5.39 or gallon TC26091 for $38.99. There number is 800-738-3343 web site www.petedge.com
Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You could also PM our SM member Wooflife - she sells it too.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 12 2008, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669362


> You could also PM our SM member Wooflife - she sells it too.[/B]


I believe SM member Crystal&Zoe also sells it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, and to think that I spent $10.00 at my Groomer's for the same 8 oz bottle of Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. I only wish that I had known about the petedge website. Thanks for giveing us he info on SM!!

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Nov 12 2008, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669436


> Wow, and to think that I spent $10.00 at my Groomer's for the same 8 oz bottle of Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. I only wish that I had known about the petedge website. Thanks for giveing us he info on SM!!
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


$10 is a good price for the facial scrub. PetEdge sells it for cheap, but then you have to pay like $8 shipping PLUS a "minimum order fee" of like $6-8 (for not ordering over $35 or $60 or something around there), so it would cost you about $20 for that same bottle you bought for $10. lol


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 12 2008, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669449


> $10 is a good price for the facial scrub. PetEdge sells it for cheap, but then you have to pay like $8 shipping PLUS a "minimum order fee" of like $6-8 (for not ordering over $35 or $60 or something around there), so it would cost you about $20 for that same bottle you bought for $10. lol[/B]



Yes, I was just gonna say that too. I was so excited when I heard of PetEdge because all their items are so CHEAP! Boy, was I surprised at what they charge for taxes and fees! LOL. I was gonna order the BioGroom Super White Shampoo and the Tropiclean Shampoo but everything came out to be close to $40-$50 dollars!!! So, I went with PETSMART and PETCO since they carry those same products (minus all the fees). LOL.

Anyway, thank you so much to all of you who responded to my post. I knew I could always rely on you guys! :you rock:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I should have looked at the petedge website before I posted as I did not know that their shipping fees were so high!! So, I guess that I did not do too bad by paying $10.00 through my Groomer. However, I was really surprised that Tropiclean was in Petco and also Petsmart. So far, I have only seen Tropiclean at our local pet shop. We do not have a Petco near us but if I find one on one of our travels, I will certainly check it out. I purchase Biogroom products when we go back to NJ and they are half the price at J&B Pet Supply. You might want to check out their site as they have a catalog.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------

